
Ask HN: Would you use a service that offers on-demand tech support? - brandynmorelli
I&#x27;m working on an internal project to allow users to request tech support through our web app, 24&#x2F;7. Our goal is to create an easy way for people to get computer issues fixed quickly, while offering technically inclined people to make supplemental income.<p>Before investing too much time in development &amp; marketing, I&#x27;m trying to determine if people actually would use this.<p>Would you be comfortable in someone accessing your computer remotely to fix your computer without taking it to a repair shop?<p>Would your parents?<p>Any glaring issues you see with the viability?<p>Thanks so much, in advance!<p>Marketing Site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;getdakota.com
======
jeffmould
Interesting idea and your site looks good. One glaring issue though is there
is no mention of price or how I am charged. It appears the price is very
dependent on time to resolve the issue. To me this is a problem. Take for
example my dad. If he called tech support for a problem he wouldn't know
whether an issue should take 5 minutes or 1 hour to solve. The tech could be
the nicest person to talk to, and my dad would give him a 5 star review based
on that, but in the end he could bill my dad for 1 hour when it only took him
5 minutes to solve the issue.

The other problem I would have, but not a glaring issue, is giving a tech
remote access to my computer. There is no real way to overcome this initially.
You could offer a guarantee or insurance to the customer.

Returning to price, you may look at something like GeekSquad pricing. A flat
fee every month and unlimited pricing. Give the techs a % of each call they
take.

~~~
brandynmorelli
Thanks for your response. We've received similar feedback, and the consensus
now is possibly having an initial flat diagnostic fee (lets say $15), and then
have fixed fees depending on the issue.

Having a flat monthly fee with unlimited support would be a difficult business
model unless we were hiring the techs on staff.

